# Amount of bacteriostatic water for injection per IU?



## ongos

For example if I have 10 IU of HGH or steroids, how much bacteriostatic water and or water for injection should be used for it? Is there a rule for this or you can use as much or as little as you want or is it per IU as well, meaning I should use 10 IU of bacteriostatic water or water for injection for the 10 IU of powdered HGH or steroids that I am preparing? Or do I just fill up the vial with bacteriostatic water and or water for injection? The vials come with 10 IU each of HGH.


----------



## e92

RECONSTITUTING
1.) Take an alcohol swab and swab the stopper of both your human growth hormone - somatropin - vial and the vial of the dilutent (BW, sterile water, b12).

2.) Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and draw up and amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have used. The best rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make measuring the final product easy 

example- 1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean each 10 mark on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin - 

2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin - 

3ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 30 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin - 

3.) Take this syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder, angling so that the needle touches the side of the vial, and avoiding shooting the dilutent directly on the lyophilized powder. Make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't let it forcefully rush in).

4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the human growth hormone - somatropin - vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The human growth hormone - somatropin - is now ready for use. Store your now reconstituted human growth hormone - somatropin - in the refrigerator. If you used BW to reconstitute it will be good for three weeks. If you used sterile water, it will be good for about 5 days.


----------



## ongos

what's vial of the dilutent? the HGH comes in a vial, you mean I would need a separate vial to mix what's in the HGH vial? so I would need two vials? Also, I called up every pharmacies (CVS, Walmart, etc.) in my area and non of them carry bacteriostatic water nor water for injection. These things probably do not sell like hotcakes so I can't blame them for not selling it. I guess my only route is to buy these sterile water online? Why can't I use distilled water? Some pharmacy I talked to mentioned they sell them, but I said isn't that for drinking, she said yeah so I figured it wasn't for injection. If you can drink it, then why can't you use it for injection, right? Someone I know who shoots up uses water from the faucet. Not sure if this is a good idea. I know it's not sterile.



e92 said:


> RECONSTITUTING
> 1.) Take an alcohol swab and swab the stopper of both your human growth hormone - somatropin - vial and the vial of the dilutent (BW, sterile water, b12).
> 
> 2.) Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and draw up and amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have used. The best rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make measuring the final product easy
> 
> example- 1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean each 10 mark on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 3ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 30 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 3.) Take this syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder, angling so that the needle touches the side of the vial, and avoiding shooting the dilutent directly on the lyophilized powder. Make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't let it forcefully rush in).
> 
> 4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the human growth hormone - somatropin - vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The human growth hormone - somatropin - is now ready for use. Store your now reconstituted human growth hormone - somatropin - in the refrigerator. If you used BW to reconstitute it will be good for three weeks. If you used sterile water, it will be good for about 5 days.


----------



## -Guido-

ongos said:


> what's vial of the dilutent? the HGH comes in a vial, you mean I would need a separate vial to mix what's in the HGH vial? so I would need two vials? Also, I called up every pharmacies (CVS, Walmart, etc.) in my area and non of them carry bacteriostatic water nor water for injection. These things probably do not sell like hotcakes so I can't blame them for not selling it. I guess my only route is to buy these sterile water online? Why can't I use distilled water? Some pharmacy I talked to mentioned they sell them, but I said isn't that for drinking, she said yeah so I figured it wasn't for injection. If you can drink it, then why can't you use it for injection, right? Someone I know who shoots up uses water from the faucet. Not sure if this is a good idea. I know it's not sterile.



He is referring to the bacterostatic water. You take the diluent and add it to the vial of HGH. Bacterostatic water is prescription only, you can't get it from a pharmacy unless you have a prescription. But it online. 

You can't use distilled water because it isn't sterile. Bacterostatic water is sterile, has a specific pH level and contains a specific amount of benzyl alcohol as a bacteriostatic preservative, is in a specially formulated polyolefin vial to maintain it integrity and sterility, and has no adulterants that may damage/breakdown what you are reconstituting or cause a deep tissue infection when injected. It's what you have to use for IM injections and reconstituting peptides.

You can drink Gatorade, it doesn't mean you can use it for an IM injection.

The person you know who shoots up with water from the faucet is a fool. It's only a matter of time before he gets an infection and if he happens to reconstitute peptides with faucet water he causing those peptides to lose their potency.


----------



## -Guido-

By the way, excellent post e92. You gave me an idea actually lol. I'm going create a Sticky Thread sometime titled "Reconstituting Peptides Guide". It will cover reconstituting HGH, Melanotan II, HCG, IGF, and other peptides safely and properly. Your post will definitely be going into that thread.


----------



## ongos

is what e92 said on point 100% then? 



-Guido- said:


> By the way, excellent post e92. You gave me an idea actually lol. I'm going create a Sticky Thread sometime titled "Reconstituting Peptides Guide". It will cover reconstituting HGH, Melanotan II, HCG, IGF, and other peptides safely and properly. Your post will definitely be going into that thread.


----------



## ongos

oh i see. I misunderstood e92 then. So I don't need a separate vial, I simply use the same vial that came with the HGH in it and dilute it with bacteriostatic water. Is "water for injection" any good? They are about the same price as bacteriostatic water? I also read that sodium chloride works better, the HGH will last for months but I don't really need that much time, I could finish a vial of 10 IU in days. What do you think of sodium chloride? I also read that acetic acid works fine as well but stings at the injection site.

Since you mentioned IM injections, is it like a flu shot right? I think I started a thread about what kind of shot to take when taking HGH or steroids, whether it would be IV, IM, or subcutaneous. No on said IV, but people have said either IM or subcutaneous. I think both are kinda the same, don't you think? Both are under the skin, which has muscles? How deep do I inject exactly? As far as the needle can reach or what?

Also, the HGH I bought has 10 IUs per vial in it, how much bacteriostatic water should I put in it? Do I fill it up? Do I put 10 IU of water or 5 IU? Not sure that will even fit. I'm trying to start with 2 IU twice daily, so I would need to have it measured in increments of 2, now if I were to use 5 IU twice daily (if it's ok?), then I guess 2 IUs of bacteriostatic water to mix 10 IUs of HGH powder would work, correct? 



-Guido- said:


> He is referring to the bacterostatic water. You take the diluent and add it to the vial of HGH. Bacterostatic water is prescription only, you can't get it from a pharmacy unless you have a prescription. But it online.
> 
> You can't use distilled water because it isn't sterile. Bacterostatic water is sterile, has a specific pH level and contains a specific amount of benzyl alcohol as a bacteriostatic preservative, is in a specially formulated polyolefin vial to maintain it integrity and sterility, and has no adulterants that may damage/breakdown what you are reconstituting or cause a deep tissue infection when injected. It's what you have to use for IM injections and reconstituting peptides.
> 
> You can drink Gatorade, it doesn't mean you can use it for an IM injection.
> 
> The person you know who shoots up with water from the faucet is a fool. It's only a matter of time before he gets an infection and if he happens to reconstitute peptides with faucet water he causing those peptides to lose their potency.


----------



## e92

ongos said:


> is what e92 said on point 100% then?


you know it!



-Guido- said:


> By the way, excellent post e92. You gave me an idea actually lol. I'm going create a Sticky Thread sometime titled "Reconstituting Peptides Guide". It will cover reconstituting HGH, Melanotan II, HCG, IGF, and other peptides safely and properly. Your post will definitely be going into that thread.


good idea. this is why i applied for mod loll


----------



## ongos

regarding rule #2, should I add 5 IU of water for a 10 IU vial of HGH since I'd be using 2 IU twice daily correct? It's the only way to measure increments of 2. I guess I'm right or how else can this be done? Not sure if 5 IUs of water would fit in the vial though. I have yet to see how big the vial is. My product has not arrived yet. 



e92 said:


> RECONSTITUTING
> 1.) Take an alcohol swab and swab the stopper of both your human growth hormone - somatropin - vial and the vial of the dilutent (BW, sterile water, b12).
> 
> 2.) Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and draw up and amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have used. The best rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make measuring the final product easy
> 
> example- 1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean each 10 mark on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 3ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - would mean that the 30 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone - somatropin -
> 
> 3.) Take this syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder, angling so that the needle touches the side of the vial, and avoiding shooting the dilutent directly on the lyophilized powder. Make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't let it forcefully rush in).
> 
> 4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the human growth hormone - somatropin - vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The human growth hormone - somatropin - is now ready for use. Store your now reconstituted human growth hormone - somatropin - in the refrigerator. If you used BW to reconstitute it will be good for three weeks. If you used sterile water, it will be good for about 5 days.


----------



## -Guido-

ongos said:


> oh i see. I misunderstood e92 then. So I don't need a separate vial, I simply use the same vial that came with the HGH in it and dilute it with bacteriostatic water. Is "water for injection" any good? They are about the same price as bacteriostatic water? I also read that sodium chloride works better, the HGH will last for months but I don't really need that much time, I could finish a vial of 10 IU in days. What do you think of sodium chloride? I also read that acetic acid works fine as well but stings at the injection site.
> 
> Since you mentioned IM injections, is it like a flu shot right? I think I started a thread about what kind of shot to take when taking HGH or steroids, whether it would be IV, IM, or subcutaneous. No on said IV, but people have said either IM or subcutaneous. I think both are kinda the same, don't you think? Both are under the skin, which has muscles? How deep do I inject exactly? As far as the needle can reach or what?
> 
> Also, the HGH I bought has 10 IUs per vial in it, how much bacteriostatic water should I put in it? Do I fill it up? Do I put 10 IU of water or 5 IU? Not sure that will even fit. I'm trying to start with 2 IU twice daily, so I would need to have it measured in increments of 2, now if I were to use 5 IU twice daily (if it's ok?), then I guess 2 IUs of bacteriostatic water to mix 10 IUs of HGH powder would work, correct?



Go with bacterostatic water. Sodium Chloride is a saline solution, you use that if you are injecting intravenously. Since you aren't stick with bacterostatic water. An IM injection is an injection given into the muscle tissue where the blood vessels absorb the compound slowly and spread it throughout your body and bloodstream. IM and subcutaneous are not the same, one is an injection in the muscle tissue, the other is under the surface of the skin. With HGH you want to inject IM so you absorb all the shot. Subcutaneous works, but is not not as effective.

IM injections work best in the glute, your ass cheek. Inject into the glute as far as you can go in. Pull back on the plunger to make sure you haven't hit a blood vessel or vein, if there is no blood in the syringe inject.


----------



## -Guido-

ongos said:


> regarding rule #2, should I add 5 IU of water for a 10 IU vial of HGH since I'd be using 2 IU twice daily correct? It's the only way to measure increments of 2. I guess I'm right or how else can this be done? Not sure if 5 IUs of water would fit in the vial though. I have yet to see how big the vial is. My product has not arrived yet.




Add 2ml of bacterostatic water to the vial. That would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human growth hormone. You want to use 2IU's so you would fill the syringe to the 40 mark and then inject.


----------



## Voxide

-Guido- said:


> By the way, excellent post e92..



You're kidding me, right? Putting an exact copy of that post in google will yield multiple results to other steroid boards. Money says that this kid has no clue what any part of that post really explains. It's like the blind leading the blind. The only reason he found it was because OP was too fucking stupid to find it himself.


----------



## e92

Voxide said:


> You're kidding me, right? Putting an exact copy of that post in google will yield multiple results to other steroid boards. Money says that this kid has no clue what any part of that post really explains. It's like the blind leading the blind. The only reason he found it was because OP was too fucking stupid to find it himself.


lol do you ever shut up?


----------



## -Guido-

Head butting is to be expected in this forum due to high levels of Testosterone and numerous anabolic and androgenic compounds but try to play nice.


----------



## Voxide

e92 said:


> lol do you ever shut up?



Prove me wrong? Lol @ asking him you cite you and attempting to plagiarize information just to sound like you have a tiny semblance of knowledge.


----------



## Leftnutt2016

I have been injecting hgh in my left Cornea. 4iu in the morning and 4iu in the evening in my right cornea. Looks like it's been working for me


----------



## CFC

Leftnutt2016 said:


> I have been injecting hgh in my left Cornea. 4iu in the morning and 4iu in the evening in my right cornea. Looks like it's been working for me



That's my favourite shot as well. Try doubling the dose for 360 vision.


----------

